# French Brittany Puppies



## CC

Oakley's Pedigree
http://french-brittany.com/tatoo-ped.htm
http://french-brittany.com/reine.htm
Tyke's Pedigree
http://users.dsoelectricwb.com/bsshipley/french_brittanys_012.htm
http://users.dsoelectricwb.com/bsshipley/french_brittanys_013.htm

Pups were born last week. Both parents come from great lines, and very reputable kennels (Plum Creek, and Tri-River). The pups will be dual registered with the AKC, and UKC. Both parents have an incredible drive for birds, and both have great noses. The French Britt is considered to be the smallest pointing breed, and are the perfect dog for both the home and the field. There are three females: 1 orange/white, 1 liver/white/orange, 1 black/white/orange. There are four males: 1 liver/white/orange, 3 black/white/orange. Tails are docked, and dew claws removed. My friend Dave is asking $500.00 for the pups. I know this is a hard time economically for folks, but this is a fantastic price for a quality French Britt. Please drop me a note if you have any questions that I can answer. Cheers, Chris


----------



## CC

Puppies at three weeks old. From left to right: female, female, male, male, male, male, female.














These are going to be great hunting dogs!


----------



## CC

Three males left. Pups are now five weeks old, and really starting to show their personalities. All three dogs seem confident, and will wander off exploring away from the others. Beautiful markings on all of them. Should be great hunting dogs, family dogs, and companions.


----------

